# Armani/dog poop/fashion irony



## Whodunit

> She was dressed from head to toe in beige Armani, and in her free hand she carried a small white plastic bag full of dog poop, a fashion irony seemingly lost on the third Mrs. McCoy.


 
Hallo Leute, 

Ich übersetze einen Text, doch mit der oen erwähnten Stelle habe ich ein Problem, besser gesagt drei. Die unterstrichenen Wörter sind meine  Problemfälle. Danke für eure Hilfe.

Armani: Ich weiß, dass es ein Modename ist, aber ich habe ihn in Deutschland noch nie gehört. Google zeigt mir erstaunlich viele Treffer für "Armani-Anzug", was mich aber noch nicht daran hindert, dieses Wort anders zu übersetzen. Gibt es einen besseren gleichbedeutenden Ausdruck im Deutschen oder ist diese Marke hier wirklich geläufig?

dog poop: Jeder weiß, was "poop" heißt. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was "dog poop" sein soll ... obwohl ich sämtliche Bücher und Wörterbücher gewälzt habe. Ok, eine Ahnung habe ich: Es heißt vielleicht "Hundefutter", aber das erscheint mir ein bisschen mysteriös, denn ich habe "poop" in diesem Sinne noch nie vorher gehört.

fashion irony: Was soll das bedeuten? Ich weiß, was diese beiden Wörter für eine oder mehrere Bedeutungen haben, aber es scheint mir so ein lautmalerischer (ironischer ) Ausdruck im Eglischen zu sein, sodass ich mir über die folgende Übersetzung nicht im Klaren bin:

She was dressed from head to toe in beige Armani, and in her free hand she carried a small white plastic bag full of dog poop, a fashion irony seemingly lost on the third Mrs. McCoy.

Ein beiger Armani-Anzug bedeckte ihren Körper von Kopf bis Fuß. In der einen Hand trug sie eine kleine weiße Plastiktüte, die randvoll mit Hundefutter gefüllt war, _ein Brauch, den wohl die dritte Mrs. McCoy kalt ließ._

Mir ergibt das Ganze keinen Sinn. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. 

P.S.: Das Kursivgedruckte ist frei erfunden, und wird wohl kaum mehr etwas vom Original haben.


----------



## cyanista

She was dressed from head to toe in beige Armani, and in her free hand she carried a small white plastic bag full of dog poop, a fashion irony seemingly lost on the third Mrs. McCoy.

Sie war von Kopf bis Fuß in beigen Armani-Klamotten bekleidet, und in ihrer freien Hand trug sie eine weiße Plastiktüte voller Hundescheiße, ein modischer Gegensatz, der die dritte Mrs. McCoy anscheinend nicht bekümmerte. (oder: der der dritten Mrs. McCoy anscheinend nicht aufgefallen ist)

Armani: Man kann ruhig Armani lassen, aber wenn du Angst hat, dass nicht alle den Namen kennen, kannst ja sagen "in schicken Designer-Klamotten" oder "in Haute-Couture Klamotten" oder was weiß ich..

dog poop: es ist schlicht und einfach Hundekacke 
Beweis

fashion irony: eine Dame in teurer Designer-Kleidung mit einer Plastiktüte voller Scheiße  Ironie oder nicht, aber auf jeden Fall voll daneben! "Modischer Gegensatz" ist wohl nicht die beste Übersetzung, ich lass mich von euren Einfällen überraschen


----------



## Ralf

cyanista said:
			
		

> ...
> fashion irony: eine Dame in teurer Designer-Kleidung mit einer Plastiktüte voller Scheiße  Ironie oder nicht, aber auf jeden Fall voll daneben! "Modischer Gegensatz" ist wohl nicht die beste Übersetzung, ich lass mich von euren Einfällen überraschen


Vielleicht könnte man wörtlich bleiben, dafür aber etwas weiter ausholen:
... ein Anflug von modischer (eventuell: zeitgemäßer) Ironie, der an die dritte Mrs. McCoy verloren (gegangen) schien.

oder etwas doppeldeutig:
... ein Anflug modischer Anzüglichkeit, mit dem die dritte Mrs. McCoy gesegnet (zu sein) schien.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ach, so. 

Na, dass dieser Text nun so obszön wird, ... konnte ich ja nicht ahnen. Klar kenne ich die Bedeutungen von "poop", aber das Wort "Scheiße" wollte mir natürlich nicht wirklich in diese Übersetzung. Nach eurer Hilfe, möchte ich den Text noch ein bisschen verändern:

_Beige Designer-Klamotten bedeckten ihren Körper von Kopf bis Fuß; in der einen Hand hielt sie die Hundeleine fest, in der anderen eine kleine weiße Plastiktüte, deren Inhalt Hundekacke war. So etwas kannte man bisher von des McCoys nicht, doch der dritten Mrs. McCoy mochte es wohl normal erscheinen._


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> Vielleicht könnte man wörtlich bleiben, dafür aber etwas weiter ausholen:
> ... ein Anflug von modischer (eventuell: zeitgemäßer) Ironie, der an die dritte Mrs. McCoy verloren (gegangen) schien.
> 
> oder etwas doppeldeutig:
> ... ein Anflug modischer Anzüglichkeit, mit dem die dritte Mrs. McCoy gesegnet (zu sein) schien.
> 
> Ralf


 
Hm, keine schlechten Ideen.  Warum hast du dich für "gesegnet" entschieden? Das WOrt sagt mir in diesem Kontext nicht zu. Auch klingt für mich "mit dem" ein wenig holprig. Mein Sprachgefühl sagt mir, dass es sich an "Anzüglichkeit" (und oben an "Ironie") anpassen sollte, obwohl das nicht ginge. Außerdem bin nicht so ganz glücklich mit "Ironie", da gefiele mir von der Bedeutung her "Gegensatz" noch etwas eleganter.


----------



## I.C.

Armani: Bekannt, so lassen. Es geht ja gerade um einen Armani, das postulierte Inbild der Eleganz.

Fashion irony: Leider gibt es so was im Englischen, als gedankliche Stilblüte (sic!). Ironisch geht anders. -> Komischer Gegensatz.

McCoy würde ich auch übersetzen wollen, aber lieber mit mehr Kontext.


----------



## Whodunit

I.C. said:
			
		

> Armani: Bekannt, so lassen. Es geht ja gerade um einen Armani, das postulierte Inbild der Eleganz.


 
Verdammt, ich habe das Wort heute zum ersten Mal im Fernsehen gehört.  Ich werde es dann wohl doch bei der Übersetzung berücksichtigen.



> Fashion irony: Leider gibt es so was im Englischen, als gedankliche Stilblüte (sic!). Ironisch geht anders. -> Komischer Gegensatz.


 
Bist du also mit meinem Übersetzungsversuch nicht zufrieden?



> McCoy würde ich auch übersetzen wollen, aber lieber mit mehr Kontext.


 
Stimmt! Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Viel mehr wird nicht über die Frau erwähnt. Daher kann ich dir nur erzählen, was du schon weißt: Die Frau Zimperlich D) ist die dritte Frau des Herrn Zimperlich. Und sie hat zwei Hunde, geht am Fenster vorbei und die Erzählerin beschreibt sie nur so kurz. Aber dann wären wohl Frau Zimperlich/Zierlich/Schüchtern/Zaghaft/Spröde keine tollen Übersetzungen, oder? Fällt dir was Schöneres ein?


----------



## I.C.

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Bist du also mit meinem Übersetzungsversuch nicht zufrieden?


 Tja, eine aus meiner Sicht bereits schlechte Vorlage gut zu übersetzen ist etwas problematisch. Würde ohne bessere Alternativen zum komischen Kontrast oder Gegensatz neigen.


> Fällt dir was Schöneres ein?


 Bin mir nicht einmal ganz sicher, wie es gemeint ist.


----------



## Whodunit

I.C. said:
			
		

> Tja, eine aus meiner Sicht bereits schlechte Vorlage gut zu übersetzen ist etwas problematisch. Würde ohne bessere Alternativen zum komischen Kontrast oder Gegensatz neigen.


 
Gut, dann noch mal:

_Beige Designer-Klamotten bedeckten ihren Körper von Kopf bis Fuß. In der einen Hand hielt sie die Hundeleine fest, in der anderen eine kleine weiße Plastiktüte voller Hundekacke – ein modischer Gegensatz zu dem, was man sonst von den McCoys kannte, doch der dritten Mrs. McCoy mochte es wohl normal erscheinen._



> Bin mir nicht einmal ganz sicher, wie es gemeint ist.


 
Ich meinte nur, ob dir eine bessere Variante einfällt, wie man McCoy noch übersetzen könnte, um bei dem Wortspiel zu bleiben. (Ehrlich gesagt ist es auch egal, denn sie wird nur in drei Zeilen erwähnt und das war's).


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> _Beige Designer-Klamotten bedeckten ihren Körper von Kopf bis Fuß; in der einen Hand hielt sie die Hundeleine fest, in der anderen eine kleine weiße Plastiktüte, deren Inhalt *Hundekacke* war. So etwas kannte man bisher von des McCoys nicht, doch der dritten Mrs. McCoy mochte es wohl normal erscheinen._


I totally agree that you want a softer word than "Hundescheiße", although that is exactly what it is.

If "Hundekacke" is the equivalent of a rather silly English Euphemism, then it's good. "Poop" belongs to words such as these:

poo-poo (deficate)
doo-doo (deficate)
"nuber one" (deficate)
"tinkle" (urinate)
wee-wee (urinate)

These are childish words, but they are also very humorous when used by someone writing in a sarcastic or ironic style. I would imagine the same is true in German! 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Vielleicht könnte man wörtlich bleiben, dafür aber etwas weiter ausholen:
> ... ein Anflug von modischer (eventuell: zeitgemäßer) Ironie, der an die dritte Mrs. McCoy verloren (gegangen) schien.
> 
> oder etwas doppeldeutig:
> ... ein Anflug modischer Anzüglichkeit, mit dem die dritte Mrs. McCoy gesegnet (zu sein) schien.
> 
> Ralf


Ralf,

I vote for this one:

... ein Anflug von modischer Ironie, der an die dritte Mrs. McCoy verloren (gegangen) schien.

"A touch of fashionable irony (fashion-irony), which appeared to have escaped the third Mrs. McCoy."

That, to me, is perfect in German, just that way!

Gaer


----------



## I.C.

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich meinte nur, ob dir eine bessere Variante einfällt, wie man McCoy noch übersetzen könnte


 Da bin ich etwas überfragt, bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich das richtig verstehe. Möglicherweise ist McCoy hier nur ein anspielungsreich gewählter Eigenname in einer Geschichte, möglicherweise ein erfundener Gattungsbegriff. Ich bin auch gewiß kein guter Übersetzer.

Ich _rate_ aber, daß es um Leute geht, die einen Abklatsch des Wahren, Schönen, Guten in eingebildet keuscher, gezierter, gekünstelter Ausprägung im „guten Geschmack“ suchen und das als ihren Lebensinhalt begreifen. 
Nix per aspera ad astra, viel zu schmutzig, lieber durch gekünstelten Ausdruck, durch verfeinerte Lebensart zu den Sternen. Vielleicht liege ich da völlig falsch. Sollte vielleicht besser ein Muttersprachler klären. 
Wenn dem so wäre und es zusätzlich nicht um einen Eigennamen gehen _sollte_, dann könnte mich dies dazu verleiten, McCoy sehr holprig angenähert als Modepriesterin zu _denken_. Allerdings kein Wortspiel, auch wenn das anämische und potentiell frigide, wie auch die Mondpriesterin vielleicht ein wenig anklingen (während die Modepriesterin allerdings eher mit geistiger Dürre als der Erhaltung der Quellen in Verbindung zu bringen wäre). 
Ich deliriere, ich weiß...

Einen aus meiner Sicht verunglückten Begriff von Ironie, der im Deutschen bislang ohnehin nicht als ironisch anerkannt wird, als solchen zu übersetzen, das ist möglich, aber applaudieren könnte ich dazu nicht, auch wenn die Alternativen ebenfalls nicht sehr schön sind...
Finde Hundekacke etwas zu vulgär, vielleicht besser Hundedreck oder Hundehäufchen.


----------



## gaer

I.C. said:
			
		

> Da bin ich etwas überfragt, bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich das richtig verstehe. Möglicherweise ist McCoy hier nur ein anspielungsreich gewählter Eigenname in einer Geschichte, möglicherweise ein erfundener Gattungsbegriff. Ich bin auch gewiß kein guter Übersetzer.


I'm pretty sure it refers to "wife number three". Mr. McCoy has had two previous wives. Of course we can't be sure without reading the whole thing. 


> […]Finde Hundekacke etwas zu vulgär, vielleicht besser Hundedreck oder Hundehäufchen.


[/QUOTE]
Whatever word is most "Puritanical" or prudish would be best, I think. Which of your suggestions would a very proper, elderly lady be most likely to use?


----------



## Whodunit

I.C. said:
			
		

> Finde Hundekacke etwas zu vulgär, vielleicht besser Hundedreck oder Hundehäufchen.


 
"Hundehäufchen" klingt nicht schlecht. Wäre zum Beispiel "Hundefäkalien" übertieben? Ich meine ja auch, dass "Hundekacke" nicht die beste Wahl sein mag, aber auch "Hunde-Aa" und "Hundeschiss" wären total sinnlos. 

Danke für eure Beispiele und Anregungen, I.C. und Gaer.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "Hundehäufchen" klingt nicht schlecht. Wäre zum Beispiel "Hundefäkalien" übertieben? Ich meine ja auch, dass "Hundekacke" nicht die beste Wahl sein mag, aber auch "Hunde-Aa" und "Hundeschiss" wären total sinnlos.
> 
> Danke für eure Beispiele und Anregungen, I.C. und Gaer.


It was an interesting sentence to think about, very clever in English. 

Gaer


----------



## I.C.

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it refers to "wife number three". Mr. McCoy has had two previous wives. Of course we can't be sure without reading the whole thing.


That was one of my suspicions, the third wife of Mr. McCoy, but still, there’s the real McCoy and coyness. Considering the forced wittiness that I read into this little excerpt I wouldn’t want to rule out an intended pun. It could be a scene in which someone is watching a street scene, several fashionably dressed women pass by, which in a desperate yet vain attempt at wittiness are labelled as McCoys. 
(Yeah well, obviously I'm not such a big fan of the sentence, but no offence meant, would be clear if the medium was direct speech  . Wouldn’t be too surprised if the poodle-issue comes from the same source.)

Im Zweifel würde ich auf Ignoranz bestehen und McCoy unübersetzt lassen, ansonsten vielleicht eine übersetzerische Anmerkung machen, im absoluten Übersetzungszwang vielleicht Mrs Zier erwägen. Modepriesterin trifft – wie bereits implizit erwähnt - den Ton der Vorlage in keinem Fall, es ist der meinige.


> Whatever word is most "Puritanical" or prudish would be best, I think. Which of your suggestions would a very proper, elderly lady be most likely to use?


Ich tendiere zu Hundehäuflein oder Hundehäufchen. Hundekot oder Hundefäkalien wären aus meiner Sicht nicht informell und verniedlichend genug.


----------



## gaer

I.C. said:
			
		

> That was one of my suspicions, the third wife of Mr. McCoy, but still, there’s the real McCoy and coyness. Considering the forced wittiness that I read into this little excerpt I wouldn’t want to rule out an intended pun. It could be a scene in which someone is watching a street scene, several fashionably dressed women pass by, which in a desperate yet vain attempt at wittiness are labelled as McCoys.
> (Yeah well, obviously I'm not such a big fan of the sentence, but no offence meant, would be clear if the medium was direct speech  . Wouldn’t be too surprised if the poodle-issue comes from the same source.)


Without context we'll never know for sure. The sentence alone I found very humorous, but that may have been my mood as much as the quality of writing. And I agree that there is a kind of "forced cleverness" that soon becomes grating, so again—we need context for that. 
====
Im Zweifel würde ich auf Ignoranz bestehen und McCoy unübersetzt lassen, ansonsten vielleicht eine übersetzerische Anmerkung machen, im absoluten Übersetzungszwang vielleicht Mrs Zier erwägen. Modepriesterin trifft – wie bereits implizit erwähnt - den Ton der Vorlage in keinem Fall, es ist der meinige.
------
I would stick with "McCoy". I'm not a big fan of translating names unless there is a very good reason for it, although it is often done and sometimes works very well.
====
Ich tendiere zu Hundehäuflein oder Hundehäufchen. Hundekot oder Hundefäkalien wären aus meiner Sicht nicht informell und verniedlichend genug.[/quote]
------
Without knowing enough for my opinion to mean anything, I like the sound and feel of "Hundehäufchen". 

Gaer


----------



## Ralf

I just let the sentence in question sink in ... and I feel the moderateness of "Hundedreck" in a plastic bag would perfectly harmonize with the posh elegance of a beige Armani--at least on someone who developed a bizarre taste for accessories.  

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I would stick with "McCoy". I'm not a big fan of translating names unless there is a very good reason for it, although it is often done and sometimes works very well.


 
I'm no fan of translating puns, although I think it is not worth to translate the name here. You don't need any context, because this is the only part of text in which the author/first person narrator reports about Mrs McCoy. The previous sentence only explains that she be the third wife of Mr. McCoy and some thirty years his junior, thus this is irrelevant for translating the name. 

Thank you, Ralf, for supporting "Hundedreck". If it sounds good to you, I'll stick to this word.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I'm no fan of translating puns, although I think it is not worth to translate the name here. You don't need any context, because this is the only part of text in which the author/first person narrator reports about Mrs McCoy. The previous sentence only explains that she be the third wife of Mr. McCoy and some thirty years his junior, thus this is irrelevant for translating the name.


Who, it seems to me that your English is getting stronger, so let me make one tiny suggestion:

The previous sentence only explains that she *is* the third wife of Mr. McCoy and some thirty years his junior, thus this is irrelevant for translating the name.

Using the subjunctive form "be" is rather tricky, and normally it is restricted to "if" statements or "may" statements.

"May your days be merry and bright, and may all your Christmases be white…" (I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas).

In general, the use of "be" as in "if he be…" usually "pops up" in text from much earler. Elroy may be able to enlarge on this idea. I'm just going by "feel", not grammar or rules. 

Gaer







Thank you, Ralf, for supporting "Hundedreck". If it sounds good to you, I'll stick to this word. [/quote]


----------



## I.C.

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You don't need any context, because this is the only part of text in which the author/first person narrator reports about Mrs McCoy. The previous sentence only explains that she be the third wife of Mr. McCoy


So finally you do provide the necessary context…
No translation.
Hundedreck is OK, but doesn’t quite hit the tone of poop.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Who, it seems to me that your English is getting stronger, so let me make one tiny suggestion:


 




> The previous sentence only explains that she *is* the third wife of Mr. McCoy and some thirty years his junior, thus this is irrelevant for translating the name.
> 
> Using the subjunctive form "be" is rather tricky, and normally it is restricted to "if" statements or "may" statements.


 
Hm, I'm never sure about the subjunctive form in English. I thought about "is" before, but my German feel seemed a bit stronger, so I decided in favor of the subjunctive, which I would use in German. 



> "May your days be merry and bright, and may all your Christmases be white…" (I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas).


 
At least in Germany we have enough snow. 



> In general, the use of "be" as in "if he be…" usually "pops up" in text from much earler. Elroy may be able to enlarge on this idea. I'm just going by "feel", not grammar or rules.


 
Elroy already once tried to explain it to me, but it seems I still don't get it. 

Anyways, thank you very much for correcting my "still terrible" English.


----------



## Whodunit

I.C. said:
			
		

> So finally you do provide the necessary context…
> No translation.
> Hundedreck is OK, but doesn’t quite hit the tone of poop.


 
Ok. The narration about Mrs. McCoy begins here, and here you go:



> Bettye McCoy, third wife of Richard McCoy, and some thirty years his junior, not an unusual occurence in South Florida, was being pulled along the sidewalk by her two small white dogs. She was ... (the rest is in my first post)


 
That's all.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hm, I'm never sure about the subjunctive form in English. I thought about "is" before, but my German feel seemed a bit stronger, so I decided in favor of the subjunctive, which I would use in German.


You know the major point, which is this: subjuntive is usually shown by extra words in English, not by verb forms, in modern English. However, the farther back you go, the more you see "be" and other such forms. Shakespeare, for instance, used it frequently. You also see it a great deal in law, I believe.


> Elroy already once tried to explain it to me, but it seems I still don't get it.


I'm sure the same problems will come up again, and the second or third time you'll get it.


> Anyways, thank you very much for correcting my "still terrible" English.


You are noticing more mistakes now, but actually you are making fewer mistakes, I believe. Languages improve rather slowly, over years, not months, at least for most of us. 

Gaer


----------

